# H: paypal, warmachine mercs (rhulic), high elves W: empire



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all,

as the subject states im after warhammer empire models and have some bits and pieces for trade but can also paypal. 

i havent put a list of mercs or high elves bits up but if people are interested in those bits i can write them a list. 

At the moment im mostly looking for swordsman and DGK.

Thank you 

Cazmac


----------

